# Killies Import > Non-Killie Segment >  Barium Carbonate in water barrel

## RonWill

Hi all,
Those who know me will realize that I'm heavy into recycling and collected a barrel/drum that will become a vessel to hold conditioned water (or peat tea).

This barrel measures 21 inches high and approximately 14 inches in diameter, which is roughly 40 Litres (I think), and was previously used to ship *sealed bags* of barium carbonate. It has a good tough lid and a metal snap-on ring-clamp (I'll try to snap a pic).

I'm not chemistry inclined but did google for more info, including safety data, but can't say I understood anything. Together with a 'break-in' period to 'season' the barrel with discharged water (from water changes), my question is;
1. Is there a known or guesstimated 'half-life' before the substance 'expire' completely?
2. Is there a safe bio-degradable agent/substance that effectively neutralize BaCO3?
3. Or should I just junk it? (a pity though, since it's very clean on the inside)

Any help or clarification would be most appreciated. Thanks!!!!!

----------


## KillieOrCory

Sorry this is not going to be answering your question directly but...

when I acquire water storage containers that I know nothing about its origin and what it was used for I first set it up as a plant tub outside.

*Rinse the container many times - I rinse with saline water as well (don't think it does anything but makes me feel better  :Rolling Eyes:  )
*Find a spot in you garden/balcony where you'll keep it away from direct sunlight but somewhere bright enough with some indirect sunlight maybe
*Fill the container up with water
*Float tough plants - here I use foxtail and water lily type plants, you might want to use cobomba etc.
*throw in a handfull of ramshorn snails
and leave it for 12 months

then test it out with not so valuable easy to replace fish like _Aplocheilus lineatus_ Gold, if all is OK after another couple of months the container is deemed to be safe for water staorage by me  :Wink:  

I know it is long winded etc. but I like being carefull.

----------


## theodore

You can try this:

1) Invert the barrel and hose it down with water.
2) Pour a weak acid into the barrel, stir and discard the contents.
3) Invert the barrel and hose it down with water.

Ba toxicity is largely related on its solubility. BaCO3 is insoluble in water (pH7) but will react with acid to form soluble salts (e.g. BaCl2).

On your questions:

Q1. Half-life of Ba, which ranges from 2mins to several years, depends on which radioactive isotopes we are discussing. Stable isotopes do not decay any further.

Q2. It's a carbonate so we can use weak acids to neutralize it. Just remember to wear some protective gear (gloves, mask, etc). Since acids are not bio-degradable, just neutralize it again using another (safe) base, e.g. CaCO3.

Q3. If you are intending to use it to hold peat tea (pH < 7), I say JUNK IT.

----------


## TyroneGenade

Barium is a very toxic heavy metal. Its most toxic form is barium acetate but you don't have to worry about that. BaCO3 is insoluble in water but if the pH dips it will dissolve as the CO3 is neutralized. One way to get around this is to use peat to acidify the water. Barium, like calcium and magenesium form insoluble precipitates with humic and tannic acids. This is the principle of using peat to soften hard water.

Filtering the water with activated carbon may also work.

You don't say what the barrel is made of, if it isn't metal you can fill it with water and add some vinegar (acetic acid). This will dissolve any BaCO3 and then the barrel can be emptied and rinsed several times. Any remaining barium will be of too small a concentration to cause much harm.

Hope this helps some what.

----------


## RonWill

Thanks for all the response, guys.

The barrel now serve to hold waste water drained from my planter boxes but before I use it to store peat water as originally intended, a good wipe with vinegar and followed by another soak, appears to be most sensible.

I'll holler if I run into further hiccups.

----------

